# Last shoot before I fly out on a chilly night.



## zombiesniper (Mar 4, 2019)

We met up with a few friends to do a bit of steel wool burning and light bar photos. It was -35 with wind chill....and boy there was wind whistling through that underpass!

Just enough time to thaw out and catch a few hours sleep before my flight.




Sparks by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Sparks crossed by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Sparks vert by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




green fan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Rainbow fan by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

P.S. This proves I do own another lens....and actually use it.....sometimes.


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 4, 2019)

Very cool shots!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice shots.....


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 5, 2019)

Great job! Wonder what kind of patterns you'd get if you tied a light bar to one of your snowies . Safe trip!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 5, 2019)

Lol. Maybe next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Mar 5, 2019)

Great shots. Save travels!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2019)

Neat; I have to play with steel wool one of these days.


----------



## D7K (Mar 6, 2019)

Awesome work, for sure on my list of things to shoot, once I find a suitable location with some interesting backdrops and that isn't a fire hazard


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you. 

Ensuring non flammable is a good thing to look our for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Mar 9, 2019)

Really cool shots. [emoji95]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 9, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2019)

I like the looks of both steel wool and light bar shots.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Winona (Mar 12, 2019)

Really neat!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

